# Applying for TRN in Sandton



## satheesh420 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello Everyone! 

I want to apply for a Traffic Registration Number. 

I wish to apply it in Sandton Licensing Centre. Do they address this service? and Is there only specific date that they do accept TRN applications (Because, the randburg licensing center accepts TRN applications only on Wednesday). Thanks in advance for the answers


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

satheesh420 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I want to apply for a Traffic Registration Number.
> 
> I wish to apply it in Sandton Licensing Centre. Do they address this service? and Is there only specific date that they do accept TRN applications (Because, the randburg licensing center accepts TRN applications only on Wednesday). Thanks in advance for the answers


No. You can just walk in. Just make sure you go to the right place. I know some are in the same place but I know of places like Bellville where the Traffic Department (which is what you need) is in separate locations from the Driver's License Testing Centre. Otherwise all you need is a passport and proof of residence.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

terryZW said:


> No. You can just walk in. Just make sure you go to the right place. I know some are in the same place but I know of places like Bellville where the Traffic Department (which is what you need) is in separate locations from the Driver's License Testing Centre. Otherwise all you need is a passport and proof of residence.


Hi Terry,
Thanks for the update.
Can you please suggest on my case.
I got my PR on March this year and immediately submitted for my ID book.
Awaiting for the past 5 months since am married.
Currently am buying an used car and need TRN for that.
Should I proceed with my passport or what is the process for PR without ID book.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

KoolKam said:


> Hi Terry,
> Thanks for the update.
> Can you please suggest on my case.
> I got my PR on March this year and immediately submitted for my ID book.
> ...



Yes, you can get a TRN without an ID. Just go to the Traffic Department with your passport, PR certificate, 2 photographs and you'll be able to apply for one.

However, once your ID is issued remember to go back and update your Traffic Registry details with your new ID number.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

terryZW said:


> Yes, you can get a TRN without an ID. Just go to the Traffic Department with your passport, PR certificate, 2 photographs and you'll be able to apply for one.
> 
> However, once your ID is issued remember to go back and update your Traffic Registry details with your new ID number.


Thanks very much Terry.
One last question, any specifications for 2 photographs. Thanks.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

KoolKam said:


> Thanks very much Terry.
> One last question, any specifications for 2 photographs. Thanks.


I don't know the dimensions but if you get them taken at most places, they will know.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

terryZW said:


> I don't know the dimensions but if you get them taken at most places, they will know.


Thanks Terry


----------



## yogesh2502 (Jan 9, 2020)

*Appointment for TRN Randburg office*

Hi, 
Today I went to apply for TRN number at Randburg office but they said you need to book an appointment to apply for TRN. I googled to book appointment but not able to find any portal to book an appointment. 

Any of your help is highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

yogesh2502 said:


> Hi,
> Today I went to apply for TRN number at Randburg office but they said you need to book an appointment to apply for TRN. I googled to book appointment but not able to find any portal to book an appointment.
> 
> Any of your help is highly appreciated.
> ...


You asked incompetent people. You can't book for TRN. You have to explain to them what it is. All online bookings require you to have the TRN already. This is the website used for bookings that they told you about. https://online.natis.gov.za/#/


----------



## yogesh2502 (Jan 9, 2020)

Thank you mawire -- I told them but they were not in a mood to listen anything. I will go again tomorrow and again explain them, hopefully they will understand.

Thanks again


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

yogesh2502 said:


> Thank you mawire -- I told them but they were not in a mood to listen anything. I will go again tomorrow and again explain them, hopefully they will understand.
> 
> Thanks again


Pleasure. All the best. If they refuse, try another office.


----------



## Fixloop (10 d ago)

yogesh2502 said:


> Thank you mawire -- I told them but they were not in a mood to listen anything. I will go again tomorrow and again explain them, hopefully they will understand.
> 
> Thanks again





yogesh2502 said:


> Thank you mawire -- I told them but they were not in a mood to listen anything. I will go again tomorrow and again explain them, hopefully they will understand.
> 
> Thanks again


Hi, I am foreign, I have plan to buy a car, can you helpto advise how to get TRN, I have passport ID, and I have address where I will be living. Now I live in Randburg JNB. I need your experience in that.


----------

